

(The AIM – MSN Messenger) Chat Wars - ollieglass
http://nplusonemag.com/chat-wars

======
jgalt212
if you find this interesting, probably also worth giving this a read as well:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7600057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7600057)

